# What do you think of yodeling?



## Perotin (May 29, 2012)

Yodeling, do you find it compelling or repelling? And can you think of any case of yodeling being used in classical music? Here is a lovely two part counterpoint in yodel style:


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Jimmie Rodgers - yes






Frank Ifield - No






Cant think of a clasical use of it.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Hank Williams Sr - Long Gone Lonesome Blues





Cliff Carlisle - Nasty Swing 





Frank Ifield - She Taught Me To Yodel 





Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## Saintbert (Mar 12, 2015)

Bruckner's piece, "Abendzauber" is written for solo voice, chorus, four horns and three yodelers. As I recall the yodelers are off stage and provide a rather atmospheric touch.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

If you are making a Ricola Throat Drop commercial, yodeling is a good thing.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Taggart said:


> Jimmie Rodgers - yes


Wonderful! Have to explore Jimmy Rodgers some more.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Love em


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

I've never liked it and generally, I can't stand it. I once heard Roy Rogers and Dale Evans sing "Bridge Over Troubled Water" and yodel in the instrumental break. Yuck. Laughably bad.

The one exception is "The Lonely Goatherd" in The Sound of Music. I'll put up with it because it's Rodgers & Hammerstein, but that's as far as my tolerance will go.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

QuietGuy said:


> I've never liked it and generally, I can't stand it. I once heard Roy Rogers and Dale Evans sing "Bridge Over Troubled Water" and yodel in the instrumental break. Yuck. Laughably bad.
> 
> The one exception is "The Lonely Goatherd" in The Sound of Music. I'll put up with it because it's Rodgers & Hammerstein, but that's as far as my tolerance will go.


Probably explains why you don't have a Swiss bank account.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Itullian said:


> Love em


Takes me back to my "Devil Dogs" days! :tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't mind it when in the mountains. I wish I could do it  Yodelling sopranos? I don't think so :lol:


----------



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

I think yodelling has its place in music.

Is this wonderful John Denver song classed as yodelling, in the middle and towards the end?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

It has 'novelty' value, but I can't take it seriously.

However, I *like* Frank Ifield, particularly 'I remember you' which has a nice blend of sentiment and humour that the tune brings out - 'When my life is through, and the angels ask me to recall the thrill of them all - then I will tell them I remember _you-*ou*_!'


----------



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

Ingélou said:


> It has 'novelty' value, but I can't take it seriously.
> 
> However, I *like* Frank Ifield, particularly 'I remember you' which has a nice blend of sentiment and humour that the tune brings out - 'When my life is through, and the angels ask me to recall the thrill of them all - then I will tell them I remember _you-*ou*_!'


Yes , that's a good way to put it, Ingélou, yodelling has 'novelty' value. 
By the way, my mum liked Frank Ifield and the song you refer to.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I little example of jazz yodel sung by Albert Ayler, the part is very brief but it's one of the tracks that made me love the genre. I know that someone could think that musically there's not much going on, but as a listener for me this was a life changing experience for its spiritual intensity. 





but the most famous jazz singer who used it was certainly Leon Thomas





In rock music there were Tim Buckley and Demetrio Stratos





In classical music it's perfectly possible that Kathy Berberian (who was an inspiration for both Buckley and Stratos) and Meredith Monk used it. Anyway it could be something very different from the funny effect of things like this


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

When I was a kid, cowboy movies were big and there couldn't be a Roy Rogers, Hopalong Cassidy or Gene Autry movie without a good yodel featured somewhere in the movie. So corny!!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Not really to my taste, yodelling is no doubt funnier to participate in than listening to.

But I never had a particularly nostalgic relationship to the environment it represents, and that could be one of the reasons. There has been a certain trend of appreciating German pop and folksy music here, and we´ve had a couple of terrible epigones, called _Johnny Reimar _and _Jodle Birge_.

















The most popular German pop star here at the moment, _Hansi Hinterseer_, doesn´t do much yodelling - actually he doesn´t even sing much, he merely speaks with a microphone, using a non-descript voice, and records it.









So: my relationship with yodelling could definitely be improved.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I gather Alpine cattle have evolved to run around en masse as they learned that the din from their cowbells helps to block out the sound of yodelling.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Itullian said:


> Love em


Looks delicious. Love chocolate. I used to be hooked on Suzy Qs which were similar but not rolled.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

My favorite yodeling scene:





Here is a longer (1:41 seconds) clip that gives context to the above video.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah. As a kid my mom bought me Yankee Doodles, Hostess Chocolate Cup Cakes, Devil Dogs and Yodels.

Kept me quiet for maybe 10 minutes at a time.

The Yankee Doodles were my favorite.

None of these treats inspired me to want to yodel, however.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey, here is a sweet little yodeler:


----------



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

Well , yodelling doesn't look easy to do. I guess one could practice in the shower, good acoustics ! :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Potiphera said:


> Well , yodelling doesn't look easy to do. I guess one could practice in the shower, good acoustics ! :lol:


That would be a great one for the shower, and preferably when nobody is home to hear it. I also recommend practising Tuvan throat singing in the shower.

Now if I could teach my dog to Yodel.....


----------



## Eramirez156 (Mar 25, 2015)

Here is Maria Schnieder yodeling the classics a great party record.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Eramirez156 said:


> Here is Maria Schnieder yodeling the classics a great party record.


Interesting, but weird. I'll stick with the old-fashioned type of yodeling.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Here we go. A full-length recording on learning the art of yodeling.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Bono goes yodelling? Unexpected.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

I absolutely hate it !!

Listen to the clip and disagree !!


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

I think yodeling is like playing the accordion, some gentle- men and -women might know to do so but refrain from it.

Best Regards, 

George


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Jos said:


> I absolutely hate it !!
> 
> Listen to the clip and disagree !!


Now I know who Christina Deutekom studied with! (No, seriously, I do enjoy listening -- once in a while -- to Deutekom's er, _unusual_ singing technique, but there are some glottal-stop similarities to this lady.)

Best Regards, 

George


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

As a method of torture? Incomparable.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I think I´ll remember that audio clip above for the rest of my life.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

^^I'm very sorry Joen_cph, but you are not alone !!


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Who is o-da la-dy anyway, and why do they always yodel about her in sixths? (Maybe her full name is o-da la-dy hi-hu.)

Best Regards, 

George


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Barelytenor said:


> Who is o-da la-dy anyway, and why do they always yodel about her in sixths? (Maybe her full name is o-da la-dy hi-hu.)
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> George


Perhaps one of the more educated (in music theory) TC members can do a brief analytical evaluation of the structure of yodeling?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

When yodeling fails...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

^^^Straight out of Ricola-land!!


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

I always thought that people who yodeled had never left puberty.

That's why their voices crack so much!


----------



## Perotin (May 29, 2012)

Heidi


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EdwardBast said:


> As a method of torture? Incomparable.


:lol::lol::lol:

Even better than doing one's taxes!!!

Diabolical!!!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

It's our only defense against Martians...

God Bless Slim Whitman for saving us in 1996 from when Mars Attacks!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

We listened to a very nice Country & Western cd in the car today for a change, and a lot of the songs featured cowboy-yodelling. It fitted the style of song very well, and the yodelling choruses sometimes were jaunty, and sometimes sad. It made me realise that I've maybe underestimated the y-word! 

Patsy Montana - I Wanna Be A Cowboy's Sweetheart - (ORIGINAL) - (1935).


----------

